
Elop, Mulally on short list for Microsoft CEO, alongside 3 internal candidates - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/report-elop-mulally-microsoft-ceo-short-list-internal-candidates/
======
venomsnake
After the stellar work in Nokia Elop shouldn't even be allowed to be a CEO of
a waterfall.

